# Floating Island



## neumahrs

Came across this the other day and wanted to share it with everyone else.










I'm guessing its held up with suction cups but no clue what they made the platform with.


----------



## tuffgong

wow, that' nice!


----------



## WillyJ

I also thought that was pretty cool. The judges had some pretty cruel comments about it though...


----------



## CLASSIC

I absolutely love that. I read the judges comments about it some time back, i seem to remember them being harsh as well. Solid 10/10 in my book! Has anyone here tried this? I still want to make a background like some of the ada contestants have had with the opaque plastic backgrounds and light. Awesome.


----------



## Centromochlus

Pandoraaaa.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Its made out of styrofoam that you use to make DIY backrounds...I will try and find the build link because I saw this awhile back.


----------



## waya81

Castle in the Sky! hehehe


----------



## MlDukes

Caton said:


> Its made out of styrofoam that you use to make DIY backrounds...I will try and find the build link because I saw this awhile back.


 

I wanna see more... Def interested in the build thread!!!


----------



## MlDukes

Found this:

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...quascape-month-august-2010-beyond-nature.html


----------



## ridewake210

Thats incredible looking.


----------



## sapphoqueen

the triumph of fishline and a little piece of styrofoam


----------



## littlefish

Wooow, this is awesome.


----------



## waya81

Just read the link, I was just giving my first impression when I said "Castle in the Sky"; I didn't know that was his actual inspiration, lol. Yay for watching anime.


----------



## ponyo

Castle in the Sky was my first impression, too so I think he did a good job


----------



## Swan900

I really like that. What did the judges say bad about it, if anyone can remember?

Swan


----------



## leviathan0

ponyo said:


> Castle in the Sky was my first impression, too


Ditto.



Swan900 said:


> What did the judges say bad about it, if anyone can remember?


I think it was usual negative comments they give - plants/rocks not being arranged correctly, layout not following a format, things like that. It's a shame really, a lot of judges seem to have a "it's our way, or it's the wrong way" attitude when it comes to these newer, more creative scapes.


----------



## defiesexistence

Format, schmormat. They also said something along the lines of: "And even without the moss cloud, the rocks are arranged in an unnatural semi-circle around it.... My eye keeps drifting back to it... detracting from the tank."

Something like that anyway. Is not art supposed to be defined by how well it is pieced together? The whole, "Be yourself and create a new thing" speech? Pretty funny that some people don't know what art is. Or pretty pathetic, whichever way you choose to view it. I don't know about you all, but each time I see this, I think, "Wow, if I could pick that guy's brain apart to see what other incredible things they think..." Then I'd put it back together so we can hopefully see more of the same.


----------



## problemman

Totally agree!


----------



## Diana

I think that is a good example of something that can be done in an aquarium that cannot be found in nature. This is good: no matter how much inspiration we take from nature, we really are working with a glass box, so something as well done as this, that takes advantage of the glass box, works for me. 
Sort of 'thinking inside the box' in a good way. 
I do not see a problem with the bottom of the tank. It is good that it is not a reflection of the island, but has its own slope and valley.


----------



## hydrophyte

I love it.


----------



## Ben Belton

leviathan0 said:


> I think it was usual negative comments they give - plants/rocks not being arranged correctly, layout not following a format, things like that. It's a shame really, a lot of judges seem to have a "it's our way, or it's the wrong way" attitude when it comes to these newer, more creative scapes.


The ADA and the AGA competitions both have a point system and criteria they follow when judging aquascapes. I think the AGA is a little more flexible. In the ADA they have to go by that "nature" thing. No matter how good or original it is, if it doesn't align with the point structure, it doesn't do well.

Its a shame because I really like your scape. 

A friend of mine had a super nice aquascape in the AGA a few years ago. One judge dinged it hard because it "didn't have red plants." Ugh.. it was a great scape. The form was great. Why did it need red plants?


----------



## problemman

They hate americans lol jk


----------



## wakewalking

pretty cool.


----------



## requiem

whoah. I could stare at it for hours. love it

ha look what i randomly found - he won 3rd place in aga 2009
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=3&id=111


----------



## Swan900

I cant find much wrong with the tank either! Judges shouldnt have an 'our way or nothing' attitude though. Get some new blood on the judge pannel i say!

Swan


----------



## gringostar9

I want one.


----------



## Sharkfood

> Judges shouldnt have an 'our way or nothing' attitude though


There should at least be an open category for those who don't want to rigidly follow the "guide book" on aquascaping.


----------



## defiesexistence

Could they even find judges for that category then?


----------



## Sharkfood

I'll judge it, but only in person. The more money you tape to the back glass, the more points you get.


----------



## defiesexistence

Okay, I hire you.

Would be cool if someone had a low-tech section too.


----------



## Option

Who cares about what the "judges" say. Everyone is a judge. My judgement says this thing is *edited for language*


----------



## sewingalot

Guys, this is a great scape, I'll definitely agree. However, please remember the forum rules when showing enthusiasm. Cursing is not appropriate.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/i...8-forum-rules-updated-september-8-2010-a.html


----------



## happi

or you can use fishing string and tie it to your light fixture, but it will go around and around then, wont stay stable in one place.


----------



## chilled_fire

height of creativity ! was just blown away . hats off to the guy who did this.
am interested to know how he did this.


----------

